# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.33.0

## gsm_bouali

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.33.0, Galaxy S4 (Altius) - first in the world  
Added:
 - support Samsung SPH-L720 (Read/Write/EasyRepair) -  World First
 - support Samsung GT-B5512 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
 - support ZTE MF622 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
 - updated Box drivers inf file  P.S. Users with such type of S4: i9505,i337,m919,i545,R970,  and Easy-Jtag, lets add your phones.   * *وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------


## TIGER_GSM

باراك الله فيك أخي

----------


## gsmsami

باراك الله فيك

----------

